# Partnet Visa: 801/820 Subclass



## Nikhil Valecha (Jan 8, 2018)

Hi,

I have recently moved to Australia and having PR. I have to apply for the partner Visa(801/820) for my wife, she is currently on Tourist Visa.

Can anyone please guide me on the steps to submit an application.

Regards,
Nikhil Valecha


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

DHA outlines the steps on their website: Partner visa (subclasses 820 and 801)


----------



## Nikhil Valecha (Jan 8, 2018)

Thanks for your reply on the post.
I will go through the link you shared.

However, I have gone through the border.gov.au site to check for the documents required and I have few queries:
1. I donot have any proof that she is currently living with me in Australia. How will I justify this?
2. Do we require to have any joint bank account to show financial status? Or I can write that I sponsorship letter ?
3. For health eligibility: Do we need to get an Insurance from Australia?
4. We need to create the account(IMMI Account) to submit partner visa application as the same way what we did while applying for Subclass 189 PR?

If you can answer these, I will be really thankful.


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Does her visit visa has 8503 - No Further Stay Condition?

Girl Aussie



Nikhil Valecha said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have recently moved to Australia and having PR. I have to apply for the partner Visa(801/820) for my wife, she is currently on Tourist Visa.
> 
> ...


----------



## caushik (Sep 7, 2013)

I am planning to apply for Partner Visa, could you please clarify if my spouse can work in 820 temporary visa? 
Also, if she can travel with visitor visa and then apply for 820 visa from Australia?


----------



## Binfeng (Jun 8, 2016)

caushik said:


> I am planning to apply for Partner Visa, could you please clarify if my spouse can work in 820 temporary visa?
> Also, if she can travel with visitor visa and then apply for 820 visa from Australia?


Yes she can work. 

She can apply in Australia is there is no condition 8503.


----------



## Nikhil Valecha (Jan 8, 2018)

No, Her visa doesn't have the 8503 Condition.


----------



## Nikhil Valecha (Jan 8, 2018)

girlaussie said:


> Does her visit visa has 8503 - No Further Stay Condition?
> 
> Girl Aussie


NO, No 8503 condition on her VISA.


----------



## hmferoze (Oct 25, 2017)

Binfeng said:


> Yes she can work.
> 
> She can apply in Australia is there is no condition 8503.


Can My kids study in School during the bridging visa period if I bring them on visitor visa and apply for 801/820


----------



## rahulvsagane (Aug 9, 2015)

hmferoze said:


> Can My kids study in School during the bridging visa period if I bring them on visitor visa and apply for 801/820


Hi,
Can you let me know on this , I am in same situation about the education on bridge visa
Thanks


----------



## day (May 9, 2013)

Hello Rahul, I wanted to check on child schooling while on 820 visa. Can you please share me how did you manage.


----------



## rahulvsagane (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi Day,
Sorry for late reply. I believe you might have already taken the correct steps.
But here is an update for kids education while on tourist visa category and 820/801 Spouse Visa (with dependent kids) under process with IMMI. 

- You can enroll in the school as per your zone. But School will give the last priority to you. 
- You have to apply to the International Education Division and submit documents. 
- The International Education Division will send offer letter to you and you have to the school mentioned in the letter. School will have to give admission to your kids.
- Pay the Term fee approximately $1200 per month- That's lot- and if you have 2 kids I can't even imagine - This goes to Education Dept of Govt btw and not to school.
- You cannot skip the IED, as school will check your visa and ask you to reach out to IED.
- Pay Annual School fee approx ($250 - $700 / year) depending on your school
- You can request for refund of the school fee for that semester if your 820/801 is approved in the semester your kid is in.

This process has not been mentioned anywhere on any website. 

Hope this helps for many parents like me.


----------

